# Cary Marcus



## Capt. Lowtide

*A fellow guide mentioned to me this weekend that Cary Marcus is in jeopardy of losing his job as the Texas Sage rep. I've only known him for a couple of years and my dealings with him that were nothing short of excellent. Unlike many other reps (especially in the fly fishing business) he always returns my calls on a timely basis, he is never negative about other manufacturers and would never steer anyone wrong. *

*I would be very dissapointed if Cary no longer represents Sage and if you feel the same please give this fellow a call and let him know- Bruce Kirschner 1-800-533-3004.*

*thanks- Curtiss*


----------



## kenny

Cary's a great guy, and an excellent rep., but if he did lose the job it wouldn't be the end of the world. You know his dad is Lawrence Marcus of Neiman Marcus.....


----------



## kenny

Curtiss,
I want to apologize to you and Cary. What I said above was pointless, stupid, and unkind.
I'll make the call to Mr. Kirschner @ Sage.


----------



## Golden

Cary is not only an articulate and knowledgable rep, but you can count on him to bring his guitars, cigars, and class to any fireside gathering. You are right have never heard him say a bad word about the competition...why should he he reps SAGE! Economy is closing in on all of us! Good Luck Cary!


----------



## THE JAMMER

Roger that on Cary. First class and knowledgeable guy.

Probably have a younger guy who will work for half the money.

Everything is bottom line/stock price driven these days. There is no such thing as placing value on longevity, commitment, continuity, etc. All the things that make good companies great. It's all about the next quarter's earnings.

It's becoming a really screwed up world.

THE JAMMER


----------



## NW80

Guys, I called that guy, the CEO of the company, yesterday and politely told him thaty company really F$#@ed up!
Carey reps arguably the best line of fly rods in the country in the TFO capital of the world. Nothing wrong with TFOs they are just cheaper and easier for folks to use.
It really makes me sad that SAGE would bring a Missouri guy to the Texas coast as a rep!
It ain't gonna be easy on him!
I bought three SAGE rods last year.
Unless they bring Carey back , they'll be the last ones I buy!

Hello SCOTT and WINSTON - maybe ORVIS !!!!!


----------



## Golden

Missouri guy huh??? Bet he drove east, west, north and south to do all of his fishing. Missouri huh? Maybe this guy will "hire" some qualified coastal guides like KT, Tom, Curtis, or Eric to help with his edjumacation. Who's gunna tell him about smartshield?


----------



## NW80

I am so ******** off at SAGE that I don't care!
I think ALL the guides on the coast ought to look for another rod company to endorse and help develope rods for this coast and saltwater in general.


----------



## Golden

I am backing off this RANT as I am getting too much conflicting info. The new guy has Texas roots before he went to Kansas not Missouri and everybody knows that Flyfishing Kansas is their state motto! I'm hoping that Cary finds new employment exceeding even his desires!


----------



## Ish

OHHH, THE DRAMA!!!!


----------



## Capt. Lowtide

Ish said:


> OHHH, THE DRAMA!!!!


WOW, THANKS FOR YOUR OPINION RICHARD!!!!:an6:


----------



## FlySouth

Does anyone know why he lost his job?

There are a lot of fingers pointed at a great rod maker right now just because they let some body go?

No company is immune to the environment right now.

Even Scott and Winston faced lay offs of good employees.
http://troutunderground.com/2008/12...y-lays-off-workers-cites-economic-conditions/

Either way, I hope Mr. Marcus the best.


----------



## CaryM

I'd like to thank all of you for the VERY kind words. It's been about 3 weeks now, and I guess I'm still sort of in the "grieving process".
I'd like to be "tougher", but the fact is, I was The Sage Rep for 20 years, and I gotta admit it REALLY hurts and is REALLY depressing.

On good days, I'm trying to be "up" enough to be working on an option or two, possibly going back into the retail side of the FF business. Got a VERY nice & kind (what else would ya expect) e-mail from Flip Pallot when he found out about my firing, and he may be able to help me with an idea or two.
Sorry it took so long to say "thanks" to y'all, but here it is, better late than never I hope.

*THANKS !!!!!!*

Cary


----------



## jim smarr

*Cary*

I will be buying other than sage. I bought more than I needed for many years. I have little respect for sage after hearing how they treated you. sage is no longer a choice.

Jim Smarr


----------



## Boboe

NW80 said:


> Hello SCOTT and WINSTON - maybe ORVIS !!!!!


Winston makes some beauties. I would never buy an Orvis Helios, however. I've seen 2 of them break. Why do they break? Because they're so light and therefore thin. They are NOT a tough rod. If you fish it--and fish with any kind of large flies--you will break it. That's the price you pay for having such a light rod.


----------



## flywader

i just ordered a Sage xi3.


----------



## NW80

Good for you "flywader".
The point of the thread WAS we're NOT supporting SAGE anymore.


----------



## flywader

I love my Sage TCRs.


----------



## tail-chaser

I have to agree with flywader, sage rods are really nice. I have 3 myself. I love them


----------



## flywader

these are great rods too.
[/URL]


----------



## skidmark

The TCX is tough to beat if you like fast


----------



## Maroon85

Flywader=Sage rep from Kansas


----------



## flywader

i heart Sage.


----------



## JDM77

Like the bush? 

I heart Ugly Stik


----------

